# 50 trawlers "missing" as storm hits Teknaf



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Cox's Bazar, July 14 (bdnews24.com)—At least 50 fishing trawlers and dozens of fishermen were missing, said locals, as a storm buffeted the Teknaf coast in Cox's Bazar on Tuesday.
> 
> Locals claimed the small-engine fishing vessels had possibly sunk as they were trying to return to shore when the storm hit around noon.
> 
> ...


http://bdnews24.com/details.php?id=89764&cid=2


----------

